
The 20 Highest Paying Startup Unicorns - rabidonrails
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/17/the-20-highest-paying-startup-unicorn
======
rabidonrails
At quick glance the top ten are:

-Cloudera – median salary $142,240

-Jawbone – median annual base salary $130,000

-Medallia – median annual base salary $121,920

-Pinterest – median annual base salary $118,420

-Dropbox – median annual base salary $116,840

-Airbnb – median annual base salary $116,840

-Kabam – median annual base salary $116,840

-AppDynamics – median annual base salary $114,218

-Credit Karma – median annual base salary $111,760

-Okta – median annual base salary $110,000

